# Lost Aire IK on San Juan



## bigwatr (Aug 23, 2010)

RiverGods swept my Aire Lynx II IK away in a flashflood about Oct. 24th from Slickhorn Canyon. Assume that it and it's cooler of beer and Itouch in a Pelican box are floating out on Lake Mead somewhere (or more likely in someone's garage.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

It would be pretty difficult for it to end up in Mead! Maybe up the San Juan arm on Powell. Take a sea kayak, put in below the waterfall and start looking. Probably not too many people up that way on Powell in the late fall/winter.


----------



## bigwatr (Aug 23, 2010)

bigwatr said:


> RiverGods swept my Aire Lynx II IK away in a flashflood about Oct. 24th from Slickhorn Canyon. Assume that it and it's cooler of beer and Itouch in a Pelican box are floating out on Lake Powell somewhere (or more likely in someone's garage.


oops make that Lake Powell....


----------

